# compatibilité ipod mini et itunes 10



## sebastinou (8 Mars 2011)

Je possède un ipod mini 1ère ou 2ème génération (sorti en 2004 ou 2005), et un ipod nano dernière génération. J'aimerais pouvoir les gérer tous les deux depuis le même PC. Pour ce faire, je pense qu'il me faut upgrader la version de itunes pour que celle-ci soit compatible avec mon ipod nano (puisque la version que j'utilise actuellement ne dispose même pas des pochettes d'album). Mais la dernière version d'itunes (10 je crois) sera-t-elle compatible avec mon vieil ipod mini ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Gwen (8 Mars 2011)

La compatibilité vers les anciens modèles se fait sans aucun souci. Tu peux gérer toutes les versions d'iPod, du tout premier en FireWire au tout dernier avec la version la plus récente d'iTunes.


----------

